# 7 german Bunnies immigrating to the States



## Mummel (Apr 19, 2007)

[align=center]*7 german Bunnies immigrating to the States, *[/align]

[align=center]*and in desperate need for a temporary foster home*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]My husband and me spent some time with themilitary overseas in germany. Now that my husbands time is up we willbe going back to the states to go to college and settle down in NewYork. [/align]

[align=center]We had to leave the military pretty quick since we fearbeing forced to stay in and another deployment. My husband was deployedto Iraq for 14 months straight. During that time my pets were reallyimportant to me and I feel emotionally attached to them. I really wantto try to get them to the states.[/align]

[align=center]We are not in a good situation right now though. We willmove in with my husbands mother and then look for a home and apply forjobs, get a drivers liscense and look for different colleges. Duringthat time it would be difficult to have the bunnies with me, and my MILis not too happy about the pets anyway.[/align]

[align=center]We want to have own housing as soon as possible but itmay take us a few months.My husband is applying for afederal job andneeds to take tests and go to the academy.[/align]

[align=center]Since I am a german national and have never been to thestates, things are going to be a little difficult for me. I was hopingto work for a local school to receive a grant for college.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*We will be leaving to the states on the29th of may. The bunnies a week to a month after.*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Details about the bunnies*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Females:[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Moses*[/align]

[align=center]2 yrs.[/align]

[align=center]Teddy Dwarf[/align]

[align=center]Russian/ red eyes[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Susi *[/align]

[align=center]17 months[/align]

[align=center]Teddy Lop[/align]

[align=center]Siam/ blue eyes[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Jasmin*[/align]

[align=center]14 months[/align]

[align=center]Teddy Lop[/align]

[align=center]White/ blue eyes[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Emily*[/align]

[align=center]10 months[/align]

[align=center]Teddy Lop[/align]

[align=center]greybrown/ grey eyes[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Angel*[/align]

[align=center]13 months[/align]

[align=center]Mini Lop Cashmere Mix[/align]

[align=center]orange/ brown eyes[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Mia*[/align]

[align=center]12 months[/align]

[align=center]Mini Lop Cashmere Mix[/align]

[align=center]black and tan/ brown eyes[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]None of the females are spayed[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Male:[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Salem*[/align]

[align=center]11 months[/align]

[align=center]Lop[/align]

[align=center]black/ brown eyes[/align]

[align=center](neutered at 2 months of age)[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]They weight between900 and 1800 gramms[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Moses is from Lorette de mar in Spain, she was on sale ona local animal market and in a really bad condition (she was meant tobe food. Hard to understand how you could eat a petbunny)Jasmin and Susi are cousins and Emily is Susisdaughter. Susi and Jasmin couldnt find a home because they were grownup already and shy, so I took them in. Susi brought her daughters Emily(and Amy, who died after fighting E. Cuniculi) [/align]

[align=center]Angel wasanervous problem bunny andtherefore also sold. By now she is just as nice as the others,shebrought her sister Mia.[/align]

[align=center]Salem was left by my neighbours who went back to thestates after the military. He was found in a box with toast to eat andno water. I didnt want to keep him at first but Moses really bondedwith him as well as the other girls.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Since the bunnys will live with a friend of mine andmy sister after I leave they are seperated into 3 groups.:*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]1. Susi, Emily, Mia[/align]

[align=center]2. Moses, Salem, Jasmin[/align]

[align=center]3. Angel (was sick would move to 1.)[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Sadly my sister and friend are not allowed to keep the bunnys for much longer than a month.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Housing*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]They used to live in a 8m2 stable all together. Currentlythey live in metal wire cages with plastic bottoms. 1 meter wide and 50cm deep.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Shipping:*[/align]

[align=center]I want to fly the bunnys in with 'Pet Air'[/align]

[align=center]http://www.petair.de/[/align]

[align=center]The bunnys can be place in a small or medium kennel insmall groups. Restrictions are that they are supposed to have enoughspace to sit up and turn around.[/align]

[align=center]Water will be given in big bottles with a metal ball towards the tip, so no dripping.[/align]

[align=center]Food will be hey and plain gras pellets.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Papers/ entering the U.S.:*[/align]

[align=center]The bunnys will be given a health certificate by the U.S.Military vet so they can easily enter the U.S. No quarantine time forbunnies.[/align]

[align=center]Sadly we still have a problem on how to get the bunniesfrom the airport in NY to their foster homes. If were lucky a driversliscense could be ready but I also want to look for other solutions ofgetting them around NY.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Thanks to all that may provide help![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Emi[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2007)

I really hope you are able to find foster homes for these guys. I know how much they mean to you. 

Is there any way you could convince your hubby to let you bring Angelas a carry on? I mean, she wouldnt take up much room in your new roomat the MIL's house, and then you could try to place the 2 trios.

I wish I was closer to NY and could help. With regards totransportation, does your hubby have a drivers license and maybe hecould borrow his mom's car?

Im sure anyone who would potentially foster would want to know first,how long will they be fostering? second, will you pay for food/vetbills if necessary? 

I really hope you will be able to make this work. And are there any ofthem that you arent as attached to that you could try to rehome inGermany before you leave? Just some things to think about. I know itwill be hard moving to a new country, plus having to deal with thebuns. At least if your sis/freind can house them for a month that willgive you some time to settle in a little.

Let me know if theres anything I can do to help!


----------



## Mummel (Apr 20, 2007)

> Is there any way you could convince yourhubby to let you bring Angel as a carry on? I mean, she wouldnt take upmuch room in your new room at the MIL's house, and then you could tryto place the 2 trios.





> I will try to convincehim about Angel, she is a little problem bunny anyway and would bebetter off with me.
> 
> I wish I was closer to NY and could help. With regards totransportation, does your hubby have a drivers license and maybe hecould borrow his mom's car?





> No, sadly neitherof us has a drivers liscense. My hubby joined the army with 17 already,liscense age in NY is 18. I dont have one either..it costs 3000 $ ingermany and you take classes for a year :?so hubby anted meto wait until we get to the states. Maybe if my husband takes the testsright away his liscense will be ready in time. Otherwise I would travelby train..did that before. Travelled 10 hours to pick up Susi and herfamily :shock:
> 
> Im sure anyone who would potentially foster would want to know first,how long will they be fostering? second, will you pay for food/vetbills if necessary?





> Of course I will pay forfood and vet I forgot to include that, thatsoutof the question. I just hope that the costs for housing them are nottoo expensive. A bunny hotel here in germany takes 4$ per bunny daily.My husband is concerned about not spending too much money on thebunnys...the flights cost a lot already.
> 
> I really hope you will be able to make this work. And are there any ofthem that you arent as attached to that you could try to rehome inGermany before you leave? Just some things to think about.





> I have thought about this for a half yearand still find it hard. I would consider giving away the bunnys thatare not that attached to me maybe. That would be Salem, he is cute buthe would be fine without me...but other than him its really tough and Idont want to give single Salem away.. Moses for example isalittleshy so that could be a reason for giving her away, butthats because of her bad past so I feel like I should care for her.Well if I really HAVE to I would leave a few buns but I'd rathernot.





> I know it will be hard moving to a newcountry, plus having to deal with the buns. At least if your sis/freindcan house them for a month that will give you some time to settle in alittle.
> 
> Let me know if theres anything I can do to help!


Thank you for your help Haley :bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Apr 20, 2007)

I should be able to help out with some of the bunny transport once they get here.

I couldn't find any information on the destination points that petair services.
They'll most likely come into one of the international airports around here.
I'm closest to Newark (NJ).


~Jim


----------



## Mummel (Apr 20, 2007)

That would be great 

I talked to the airline about Newark yes.

I could also choose an airport in NY if I had to switch. Bunnys ticketsneed to be bought 1 month earlier so I got plenty of time.

I also checked the train shedule and from Middletown to Newark its onlyabout 50 min., so probably all together up to 2 hours to NJ places.


----------



## JimD (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm about 25 minutes drive north from Newark Airport.


----------



## JimD (Apr 21, 2007)

onder:

I'm wondering if the 4H programs in the area could help in some way.
I found that Cornell Univ coordinates their programs from the campus in Middletown, NY.
And Rutgers Univ does the same for my area in NJ.

I've got their contact info and I'll see if they're working today....it's Saturday, but it's worth a try.hone:

Got some errands to run.:run:
Updates later!

~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

I was wondering are any spayed or neutred?


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 21, 2007)

jadeicing, if you look in mummels first poststarting this thread it says None of the females are spayed. but itdoesnt say anything about the males so i guess they are neutered


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Haley (Apr 21, 2007)

haha, I bet Mummel will be happy to get them to the states where she can find a good vet to do the spays.

I dont know how many of you were here when she posted this story, butshe took one in for a neuter and they sent him home telling hereverything went well with the surgery. A few weeks later she found outit was a girl, unspayed! And she was like, what the heck did thiscreepy doctor do then? It was quite funny


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Funny I find that scarey. :shock:Ican't have any of the females here. Ringo is not fixed andhe is a very "happy" boy. Also Wyatt isn't fixed.


----------



## JimD (Apr 22, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I was wondering are any spayed or neutred?




Salem is her neutered boy and is bonded withJasmin and Moses.
None of the females are spayed.

~Jim


----------



## bunnylady (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi,

I live in south jersey about a 3 hour driveto staten island or bay shore area New York.I dont travel very much.

But if there was a way to get the bunny gang to meI would be gladto take them in. I am a breederso Iwould not mind caring for themfor awhile till you getsettled.Or if you decided that you couldnt keep all of them. Iwilltry and helpanyway thatIcould.Keep me informed.

Bunnylady:angelandbunny:


----------



## Mummel (Apr 22, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> onder:
> 
> I'm wondering if the 4H programs in the area could help in some way.
> I found that Cornell Univ coordinates their programs from the campus in Middletown, NY.
> ...





> Thank you!





> Hm..Middletown is good but what are 4 H programs..? ^^'





> Emi


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2007)

4-H programs are where kids learn aboutresponsible pet ownership/showing etc. They usually have adults who runand sponser the program, so Im sure Jims thinking one of them might beable to offer some room. 

Personally, if I were you, I would use someone on this board first ifthey are offering. What Ive seen and heard of 4-H is not good, and itmakes me nervous that your girls are not spayed. I would hate to seethem bred without your permission or something.


----------



## Mummel (Apr 22, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> haha, I bet Mummel will be happy to get them to the stateswhere she can find a good vet to do the spays.
> 
> I dont know how many of you were here when she posted this story, butshe took one in for a neuter and they sent him home telling hereverything went well with the surgery. A few weeks later she found outit was a girl, unspayed! And she was like, what the heck did thiscreepy doctor do then? It was quite funny


Yes that was pretty scary. Used to think Moses was a boy .Another vetlatertold me that Moses was a girl and I started wonderingwhat the first vet even removed from down there? If anything...

Dr.s here dont like to spay females..only in emergencys. wanted to getAngel spayed because she is really a little freaky but the vet ratherwanted not to spay her. I could demand it but if the vet doesnt want todo it hes probably not too good at it &lt;_&lt;.

I will get Angel spayed for sure..I want to post something elseregarding her weird behaviour. Anyone know where I can upload videoclips for free?


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Funny I find that scarey. :shock:


Yes, the procedure and not knowing what the vet did was scarey. I meantthat Mummel's reactionwas funny (referring to the "creepyvet").


----------



## Mummel (Apr 22, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> 4-Hprograms are where kids learn about responsible pet ownership/showingetc. They usually have adults who run and sponser the program, so Imsure Jims thinking one of them might be able to offer some room.
> 
> Personally, if I were you, I would use someone on this board first ifthey are offering. What Ive seen and heard of 4-H is not good, and itmakes me nervous that your girls are not spayed. I would hate to seethem bred without your permission or something.


Yeah, someone secretly breeding with them is the last thing I want..

I was thinking about having bunny babys in the future but I would be soworried about the babys and giving them too a good home. In the end Iwould probably end up keeping them..so rather not ^^


----------



## Greta (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mümmel wrote:*


> Anyone know where I can upload video clips for free?


Photobucket ( http://photobucket.com ) does free photo/video hosting. Hope that helps


----------



## Mummel (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 23, 2007)

*bunnylady wrote:*


> But if there was a way to get the bunny gang tome I would be gladto take them in. I am abreederso I would not mind caring for themforawhile till you get settled.Or if you decided that you couldnt keep allof them. I willtry and helpanyway thatIcould.Keep me informed.


A w w w w w! This is so sweet of you! (I knew I liked you!)

:hug:



sas


----------



## JimD (Apr 29, 2007)

Any updates on this?



Inquiring minds are....



...just being nosey.


----------



## lostiinyoou (May 1, 2007)

I will gladly either foster a rabbit or two, orhelp transfer. I'm in NJ, and can take about 100 miles off the journey.I can meet in Northern NJ, or Southern PA. Or if at allpossible to have them shipped to somewhere in NJ, or to Philadelphia.I'm able to help. Just keep us updated.


----------



## binkies (May 1, 2007)

Thank you for offering! It looks like she has plenty of help to get those babies here with her.


----------



## Pipp (May 1, 2007)

*lostiinyoou wrote:*


> I will gladly either foster a rabbit or two, or helptransfer. I'm in NJ, and can take about 100 miles off the journey. Ican meet in Northern NJ, or Southern PA. Or if at allpossible to have them shipped to somewhere in NJ, or to Philadelphia.I'm able to help. Just keep us updated.


You may want to check and see what ever happened with this poor bunny... 

Urgent Rescue: New Jersey



sas


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2007)

I'm a bit out of the way in Virginia but if Ican be of help either fostering the first group or transportationplease let me know.


----------



## Mummel (May 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your nice offers. I havereceived 2 offers where my bunnys could all be housed together and Imconsidering one of them.

I dont have internet anymore since me leave the apartment in 10 days.Will live with my parents until we fly on the 29th of may. Bunnys willget to the states about 1 month after.

I have to take them to the mil. vet this week to get their healthcertificates. Will check on the forum as often as I can use a computer.

Thanks so much for all the support! :bunnydance:

Emi and the Bunnys


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

OH I hope it works out for you. I've beenthinking of you and your fur babies alot. I will keep my fingerescrossed that they can all go to the one person. Keep us updated whenyou can.


----------



## Mummel (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I havent been here in a while. We were supposed to leave to the states in late may, but my husband had to extend becausethe consultae heregives me a hard time getting my VISA 

On top of that the army kicked us out of housing and we know live in a small room in the barracks. We wont leave until 29th of August.

The bunnys are currently in a shelter, at first my sister watched them but she went on vacation to spain. I visit the buns as often as I can.

Sadly Susi died. She had bad bloating and noone in the shelter saw her suffering. When I went to visit Susi was dead and her tummy was blown up really badly. I was very sad. I secretly let Emily live with me on the military post because she wasnt eating well after Susis death.

My husband feels like the bunnys are a burden right know and thatI should leave all of them here. I tried convincing him but he really doesnt want them in the new home. I hope he changes his mind or that I can at least keep some..

Thats all I can say now and that I am very sad. I dont want to leave the bunnys but my husband really dislikes them dirt they make and the costs for shipping. I will see what happens.


----------



## JimD (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh no!
I'm so sorry things aren't going as planned.....and that Susie is at the Bridge.

It must be hard to have them at the shelter. 
Are they just being fostered there....I hope??

Please send some updates as soon as you can. 
Maybe there are still ways we can help.

Sending prayers and good thoughts !!!


----------



## pla725 (Jul 1, 2007)

Here is site in German that might be of some guidance:

http://www.kaninchenforum.com/

Good luck


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 1, 2007)

Is there anyway you can ship the bunnies to an RO member here before you come?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 1, 2007)

Hoping there are ways we can help. Mia reminds me of one of ours.Would befantasticto align a few RO fosters to get some adopted, rehomed, here in the States. Smiles to Jim for your willingness, Already!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 1, 2007)

SRR was contacted by a person who is interested in helping a rescued lop. Our current rescues are all up ears. Possibility for down the road...?!?


----------



## Mummel (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello!

I finally made it to the states and reside now in upstate NY. I was extremely busy with moving out and not able to get to an internet cafe before the flight.

The bunnys are with my sister in germany. She would send them via Pet Air as soon as needed. Will probably be like another month before they get here.

My husband told me I can keep at least 2 bunnys. Depending on what home we get in the future maybe 4.

Heres the list of who is to come.

The 2 Bunnys that come for sure:

1. Emily

2. Mia

Second choice:

3. Jasmin

4. Angel (If she stops being nuts and gets friends with the others)

Stay in germany:

Moses

Salem

(Moses stays with my sister, she is always very nervous so Im afraid the flight might be hard on her. Salem is her man )

I have nice offers for foster homes. I will look up the location and see whichever one is easy to get to..by public transportation and car.

Hopefully I will have a liscense when the bunnys get here.

I have only been here for a few days but I already miss my Bunnies They would have so much fun here in the huge yard of Mother in law and family . I secretly hope I can keep more bunnys or all of them but I cant say anything about that now. We just have to see.

Emi


----------



## myLoki (Aug 1, 2007)

I just wanted to say Welcome to the US! :biggrin2: I hope you have a good experience and that you are able to keep ALL of your bunnies. 

t.


----------



## Celestial Wind (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the US I am sure you will just love it here as mucha as I do!


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Emi !!:wave:

I'm so glad you finally made it to the States!!:bunnydance:

Let me know when you need help transporting or for overnights, etc.
I think I can finda few more homes to stash a bun or two for a bit, too.

Let me know where you're staying and I'll see what I can help out with. 
PM me if you prefer.

~Jim
:biggrin2:


----------



## Mummel (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey all!

Finally I get thechance to check back!

Things have gone in a waaaaaay different direction than I expected.

When we moved here we intended to stay with my Mother in law until we find an apartment and job. But then a lot of things happened- MIL assaulted me which of course started big problems. Its a long story so I cant tell any details about her but I have honestly never seen such a rotten bad person in my entire life.

Now I perfectly understand what my husband always talked about, and we shouldnt have went there. My husband will never speak to her again.

We left her house with our suitcases and were homeless for a while, moved into a Motel from where we tried getting our life back together. Neither of us has a drivers liscense so we were stuck in that place..walking everywhere to save money etc.

At that time I wouldnt know if I would ever be able to home the bunnys not having a home myself 

Every day we spent hours looking for an apartment that was decent and affordable. At the same time I went to more job interviews and luckily got hired in Manhattan.

Well..and we ended up in eastern LONG ISLAND O_O. Its far, but nice and the price is low..it even has a kitchen and laundry room. We also have a small yard ( I already dreamed of the bunnys playing there^^')

My husband is still against the bunnys but I cant keep them in germany much longer and will fly them here Oct/Nov hopefully. I was even thinking to bring all of them over here ...in those 2 months I missed every single one of them. And who knows..if things get better we will move into a bigger place in the next 6 month and I might have the chance to keep all of them...and if I will give some away maybe I can give them to someone I could stay in touch with.:?

I have Internet now and will get the chance to visit the forum at least every weekend (I get home 8pm weekdays and get up at 5 so Im always too tired for the pc)

EMi


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey!

Wow Im so happy you hear youre ok. What a nightmare you've been through. Not a very nice welcome to the U.S., huh?! 

Have you guys thought of moving somewhere further from the city? Things are so expensive out that way. But I guess its good bc you dont need a car to get around.

I really hope you are able to get your bunnies back. I cant imagine how much you must miss them.

Keep us posted and let us know if theres anything we can do to help.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 26, 2007)

So glad to hear from you!

I was actually thinking about you and your bunnies last week. What a rough start in the US you have had!! :shock:I am glad to hear things have taken a turn for the better for you guys and that you may be able to get some of your bunnies to the US soon.



Good luck with everything. :hug:


----------



## Mummel (Sep 27, 2007)

-Haley,

We actually live pretty far from the city. I couldnt possibly take a greater distance. The 5hrs commuting to work daily are almost killing me already ..(I feel like I live on the train..I sleep there, eat there and get ready -comb hair, put contacts, do makeup..occasionally my nails )



Its pretty lonely without the bunnys. When I need to relax I usually have 6 little friends to choose from..one day I might spend more time with Jasmin..the other day its Angel. I like how every bunny has a different character and can comfort me in different situations...Angel if I need to laugh, Moses if I need someone to make me calm, Emily is so uncomplicated she just chills around the house..etc.

-clarzoo

It was all so unexpected and at some point I feared it might never be possible to have them back..-_-



My family is getting things ready for the flight. I will keep everyone posted and be back latest when I know about the date of departure.

Emi


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope things work out for the bunnies and you!

Glad to hear you are here and that the bunnies will be flying soon!


----------



## Mummel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello,

I wanted to update on the situation of me in the US and my bunnies in germany waiting to come.

Due to a financially bad situation my parents held on to the bunnies as long as possible.

Now there has been another confusion - with Pet Air. I'm not sure what happened but now they tell us every bunny needs to fly seperate what brings the costs from350 euros to 900 euros. Which is not affordable. I saved 400 euros, we agreed on 2 kennels with each 3 buns or 3 kennels with 2 buns.

Most likely that means I can only keep a few bunnies. I am still argueing with Pet Air about them changing their restrictions every week. In the worst case I can only keep 2 which would be Emily and Mia.

That would be sad though because I am attached to all the bunnies for a certain reason. I am worried about Angel because she is such acrazy nut but I can deal with her fine..im not sure other people can handle her.

Hopefully I can check back soon and the case will be solved.

Emi


----------



## naturestee (Dec 6, 2007)

That's awful! I hope you can work things out and get all your babies to you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 7, 2007)

My mom just asked me about this.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 7, 2007)

Emi,

One of myfriends senta fewrabbits across the country. We put each bunny in a small carrier with food and water and fit 3 small carriers in a large carrier (so 6 bunnies traveled as 2 carriers). The airlines doesn't want multiple rabbits in any one carrier, they want to see them seperated.

Have you tried other airlines? Delta will fly animals at this time of the year. (As long as it won't be below 20 degrees at any point during the trip.)

I'll see if I can find any further info for you. (I'm not far from you! I was in your town last night.)


----------



## Mummel (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Blue Giants

Small world isnt it? :biggrin2:

Another Airline sounds like a good idea 

I just wonder where I could find a small box that only fits one bunny..and if I buy 6 it will get pretty expensive I guess.

*Sigh* Another problem I have is that my husband is not being supportive when it comes to the bunnies at all. He likes them gone  I wont be able to keep all of them for sure but I was hoping to find a home nearby where I can visit to see them sometimes. I dont really know what to do..chances are high we move again because of work too...

Okay I will go and think about it some more for now.

Emi


----------

